# Yard-Man Bantam



## cb450sc (Mar 28, 2016)

My son-in-law just received a Yard Man Snowbird Bantam 20 inch snowblower (2 stroke). I am new to these older machines so I hope that describes it well enough. I was unable to find a plate on it with a model number. Anyway, it is my job to try to get this machine in operating order for new year. These are the things that I forsee to begin with, but not in any order:
-Drain any old fuel from tank and fuel line
-Clean and drain fuel bowl
-Replace spark plug
-I will then try to start it up after putting in fresh fuel.

Any additions or deletions from my initial list? My understanding is that it does have some compression when the rope is pulled.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

cb450sc said:


> My son-in-law just received a Yard Man Snowbird Bantam 20 inch snowblower (2 stroke). I am new to these older machines so I hope that describes it well enough. I was unable to find a plate on it with a model number. Anyway, it is my job to try to get this machine in operating order for new year. These are the things that I forsee to begin with, but not in any order:
> -Drain any old fuel from tank and fuel line
> -Clean and drain fuel bowl
> -Replace spark plug
> ...


I like to use Mechanic In a Bottle ,they sell it at Home Depot it cleans it up good


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it hasn't been run in a while I would squirt a little oil in the cylinder before you do the plug and pull it over a couple times to spread it around.

Haven't tried it but here's a link to the "Mechanic in a Bottle".
Walmart, TractorSupply, Lowes, ... too.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Mechanic-in-a-Bottle-4-oz-Synthetic-Fuel-Additive-2-004-1/202580655


----------



## cb450sc (Mar 28, 2016)

I have looked on line for a manual but have come up empty. Does anyone have any go to sites for this sort of thing? I think I will try the Mech. in a Bottle as well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello cb450 nighthawk ( mine is an '85 ), welcome to *SBF!!* I had a bantam a very long time ago, it was old even then


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This would most likely be an early MTD single stage from sometime in the 1975 to 1983 timeframe...(it could also be an earlier 70's Yardman from before they were bought by MTD..but later 70's seems more likely)

MTD quality from that era is considered much better than today..this machine, at 40 years old, is likely much better than a 10 to 20 year old MTD, even at twice the age..

I have a Snowbird webpage, link in my signature, but these single stagers are "snowbirds in name only" and have no relation to the 2-stage Snowbirds.

Scot


----------

